# What does and doesn't count for an Internet Famous thread?



## Disc (Jan 7, 2020)

The title, basically. 

Where a general thread ends and an internet famous thread begins is very vaguely defined. Most of the other ones are pretty clear - did this cow get famous due to makeup? Does this cow live on Tumblr? Does this cow want to fuck dogs? But the internet famous subforum is very vague in it's requirements. You could make the case, for example, that the entire TGWTG group should be moved there.

It's also the second smallest of the lolcow subforums, second only to Weeb Wars - which is based almost entirely around essentially a single set of lawsuits.

Basically, the core of my question is this: What makes an Internet Famous - worthy thread? Can we be any more specific in naming it? 

Semi-related, but is there some level of subforum priority? Like, if we have a furry tumblr user, do they go in Tumblr or Animal Control?


----------



## Nanook Rubs It (Jan 7, 2020)

If they are on the Internet and they are Famous post it there, man. What's so hard about that?

(edit: what? too dry for you guys?)


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 7, 2020)

I look at Internet Famous as mostly being for threads of people that largely operate and are known online yet their behavior isn't quite full lolcow. Metokur is a perfect example, same with Ralph. Ralph has some cow tendencies, but isn't a full blown cow. Even Stonetoss. Stonetoss isn't really a cow, but the drama surrounding him is cowish. 

It's a blurry line for sure.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 7, 2020)

Kiwifarms is colloquially a 'farm' for lolcows and the entire reason the forum exists. If you have an internet personality that couldn't be 'milked' for Lulz, doesn't naturally sperg out on livestreams or social media and has the ability to have a "business mindset" with their internet endeavours, then they wouldn't qualify as a cow. If said person happens to have a following and content, which could be discussed, has a crowd here or is worth a look for either a laugh or genuine entertainment without being a pure spectacle of lulz as themselves - they're Internet Famous.


----------



## TaterBot (Jan 7, 2020)

Nanook Rubs It said:


> If they are on the Internet and they are Famous post it there, man. What's so hard about that?


Not necessarily. Celebrities, politicians, athletes, etc may be famous and on the internet but don't qualify for KF threads.  Unless they're eccentric or lolcows.


----------



## Disc (Jan 7, 2020)

Nanook Rubs It said:


> If they are on the Internet and they are Famous post it there, man. What's so hard about that?


Then shouldn't like... half of the General subforum be in Internet Famous? Like I said, TGWTG is only known at all for their internet stuff. Same with things like Jim Sterling and so many others. 


Harnessed Carcass said:


> Kiwifarms is colloquially a 'farm' for lolcows and the entire reason the forum exists. If you have an internet personality that couldn't be 'milked' for Lulz, doesn't naturally sperg out on livestreams or social media and has the ability to have a "business mindset" with their internet endeavours, then they wouldn't qualify as a cow. If said person happens to have a following and content, which could be discussed, has a crowd here or is worth a look for either a laugh or genuine entertainment without being a pure spectacle of lulz as themselves - they're Internet Famous.


If Internet Famous isn't a lolcow subforum, why is it in that section? Most of those sorts of examples which aren't considered cows have their threads in the off-topic section - such as Zero Punctuation being in the games subforum. And when it's a surrounding community, it's often in Community Watch.


Sam Losco said:


> I look at Internet Famous as mostly being for threads of people that largely operate and are known online yet their behavior isn't quite full lolcow. Metokur is a perfect example, same with Ralph. Ralph has some cow tendencies, but isn't a full blown cow. Even Stonetoss. Stonetoss isn't really a cow, but the drama surrounding him is cowish.
> 
> It's a blurry line for sure.


I guess that's the core of this thread. Where does this line start, and where does it end?

Looking over them, most of the internet famous cows are primarily known as Youtubers. Game Grumps, Mother's Basement, Mr. Enter etc. There's even a stickied thread about dumbasses in YouTube comments. But even that would mean plucking more people from general to put in there.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 7, 2020)

Disc said:


> Then shouldn't like... half of the General subforum be in Internet Famous? Like I said, TGWTG is only known at all for their internet stuff. Same with things like Jim Sterling and so many others.
> 
> If Internet Famous isn't a lolcow subforum, why is it in that section? Most of those sorts of examples which aren't considered cows have their threads in the off-topic section - such as Zero Punctuation being in the games subforum. And when it's a surrounding community, it's often in Community Watch.
> 
> ...


Because they are eccentric individuals, not lolcows. There is a difference.


----------



## byuu (Jan 7, 2020)

TaterBot said:


> Not necessarily. Celebrities, politicians, athletes, etc may be famous and on the internet but don't qualify for KF threads. Unless they're eccentric or lolcows.


Being internet famous and actually famous are different things.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 7, 2020)

Disc said:


> Looking over them, most of the internet famous cows are primarily known as Youtubers. Game Grumps, Mother's Basement, Mr. Enter etc. There's even a stickied thread about dumbasses in YouTube comments. But even that would mean plucking more people from general to put in there.


Well, if you think there is a thread in general that belongs in IF, either do a Talk to Staff post about it, or click Report on the OP and put that as a reason. I've done that with one or two and they were moved.

If you're starting a new thread, just guess or do a TTS to ask where you should create it. It's ultimately up to Null anyway and he doesn't seem keen on defining this stuff. He does things based off mood and how much people are annoying him.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jan 7, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I look at Internet Famous as mostly being for threads of people that largely operate and are known online yet their behavior isn't quite full lolcow. Metokur is a perfect example, same with Ralph. Ralph has some cow tendencies, but isn't a full blown cow. Even Stonetoss. Stonetoss isn't really a cow, but the drama surrounding him is cowish.
> 
> It's a blurry line for sure.


That makes me confused on it now because people like MundaneMatt is in there, but basically you are saying it basically the community watch but for youtube right?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 7, 2020)

SpergPatrol said:


> That makes me confused on it now because people like MundaneMatt is in there, but basically you are saying it basically the community watch but for youtube right?


Yeah I guess. I was trying to explain how I saw it, but in doing so, I realize my idea is just as confused and blurry as everyone else's.


----------



## Superman93 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone with a large following or reputation on the internet. Their pressence is often surrounded by exceptional drama and comedy. Internet Famous people are not limited to YouTube.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jan 12, 2020)

Null touched on this briefly over in the O&A forum request thread on Friday:


Null said:


> It's not about how many people they talk about. In 2014/2015 I had trouble deciding when we needed a new board, but it came down to the size and isolation of the audience, not the size of the scope. That's why Internet Famous makes sense as a board. The people there are mostly following e-celebs that may not be outright lolcows. It has a culture to it not present elsewhere.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 13, 2020)

The way I think of it is if the person in question could go to a convention for whatever they do, and have at least a dozen people come up to them and say " you're XYZ, can I get a selfie with you?".

Boogie2988's absolutely a lolcow, but he doesn't do enough to warrant his own subforum, and he's in Internet Famous.  Come to think of it, what would it take for him to be promoted to the Lolcow forum?


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 15, 2020)

I imagine the cow has to have some kind of internet following.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 18, 2020)

Pissmaster General said:


> The way I think of it is if the person in question could go to a convention for whatever they do, and have at least a dozen people come up to them and say " you're XYZ, can I get a selfie with you?".
> 
> Boogie2988's absolutely a lolcow, but he doesn't do enough to warrant his own subforum, and he's in Internet Famous.  Come to think of it, what would it take for him to be promoted to the Lolcow forum?


I think he'd have to be more True & Honest with what he does or be more willing to interact with outsider members of his niche internet safe-space and hugbox


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 26, 2020)

90% of Internet Famous are podcast guests, the subject of a podcast or host a podcast themselves.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Jan 27, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> Null touched on this briefly over in the O&A forum request thread on Friday:


I think the biggest example of this in the Internet Famous board is Jenny Nicholson's thread, where half the commenters are arguing about why she has a thread, since she doesn't seem like enough of a lolcow for one.


----------

